# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Cần tư vấn về máy mài đai nhám !

## cheast

Hiện nhà đang làm nghề mài dao bào nhưng mài thủ công bằng đá, giờ biết có loại dây đai nhám có tốc độ mài nhanh nên cần mấy sư huynh am hiểu chỉ dẫn em chỗ nào bán máy mài đai nhám hoặc chỗ nào chế tạo máy mài đai nhám uy tính, giá thành vừa phải. Xin cám ơn ! Ở TP.HCm nha mấy huynh

----------


## Đức Anh

Đang có ý định hóng xem bác nào chế tạo mình cũng muốn làm nhưng chưa tìm được chỗ bán bánh đà nên ngậm ngùi thôi.

----------


## Vũ Tùng

trc mình có chế 1 cái  như này

----------


## tranquanpc

> Hiện nhà đang làm nghề mài dao bào nhưng mài thủ công bằng đá, giờ biết có loại dây đai nhám có tốc độ mài nhanh nên cần mấy sư huynh am hiểu chỉ dẫn em chỗ nào bán máy mài đai nhám hoặc chỗ nào chế tạo máy mài đai nhám uy tính, giá thành vừa phải. Xin cám ơn ! Ở TP.HCm nha mấy huynh


 Nếu bác chuyên dao kéo thì đầu tư 1 con bài bản luôn, vì chi tiết dao góc mài nhỏ, cần độ chính xác cao và máy càng cơ động thì càng tốt.  em  dân tin học nhưng rất mê cơ khí chế tao. dự án là làm con xe  chơi nhưng để làm được khung sường và 1 số chi tiết khác em đành chế con máy mài này trước. có thể nó phù hợp với bác . bác cần linh động nửa thì làm cái tool chuyên mài dao nửa là ok luôn.

----------

cokhiquangsang

----------

